# [ODMP] Phoenix Police Department, Arizona ~ November 29, 2005



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Phoenix Police Department was killed in the line of duty on November 29, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18061*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Police Officer Paul Salmon 
*Phoenix Police Department
Arizona*
End of Watch: Tuesday, November 29, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 22
*Tour of Duty:* 6 mos
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, November 28, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Officer Salmon died from injuries received in an automobile accident.

Officer Salmon was responding to a domestic violence call in south Phoenix, traveling west on Baseline Road when he tried to turn onto 31st Avenue. His vehicle went out of control and rolled over. A resident reported the accident and the Phoenix Fire Department extricated him from the vehicle. He was transported to St. Joseph's Hospital and Medical Center with extensive head injuries, where he died the following day.

Officer Salmon had served with the Phoenix Police Department for only 6 months. He is survived by his parents and fiance.

Agency Contact Information
Phoenix Police Department
620 W. Washington Street
Phoenix, AZ 85003

Phone: (602) 262-7311

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Phoenix Police Officer Laid To Rest*

*The Arizona Republic*
_via NewsEdge Corporation_

Paul Salmon "left a legacy of the celebration of life," a pastor said Tuesday in tribute to the rookie Phoenix police officer who died last week from injuries suffered in a rollover of his patrol car.

The Rev. Roger Storms of Chandler Christian Church and Valley law enforcement personnel mourned Salmon, 22, remembering his irrepressible sense of humor and engaging manner.

"He left the impression that he was special," said Chief Jack Harris of the Phoenix Police Department. "We lost a piece of the present and something far greater -- a piece of the future of our department."

Salmon's supervisor, Sgt. Stephen Mulligan, said Salmon took his job, but not himself, seriously.

"I felt like I had to keep him in his place at times, when he was getting a little too funny," Mulligan said.

A video highlighting Salmon's life was introduced by Mark Grismore, father of Shannon Grismore, Salmon's fiancee.

Salmon and Shannon met at Chandler's Hamilton High, were the prom king and queen, and graduated in 2001.

Salmon was buried at Valley of the Sun Cemetery in Chandler. An organ donor, his heart is now in an 11-year-old boy.

CAPTION: People standing along Alma School Road show support Tuesday as the funeral procession for Phoenix police Officer Paul Salmon passes.

<<The Arizona Republic -- 12/09/05>>


----------

